

IBM pledges to devote 3500 researchers to Apache Spark - prattbhatt
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/15/ibm-pours-researchers-and-resources-into-apache-spark-project

======
freddealmeida
"He says conversations led them to commit IBM’s machine learning technology
after hearing that machine learning was a weakness in the Apache project." Do
you agree with that? I actually think MLlib and Graphx provide a suitable
level of machine intelligence. Has anyone worked with IBM's ML package? How
does it differ?

